# Al said...Tuff



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That just the way the girls are....deal with it buddy
The neighbor girl is smitten with Tuff.








Really Al ..............the girl has to go


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Geez Tuff, teach the dumb girl to kiss, wouldja?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tuff you know how those girls are, they love those red headed boys. I bet you really love it deep down inside.  If you get to come down next weekend, you will lots of kisses from me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, too funny..come on Tuff show her how to do it!


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Well maybe not on the first date. They are in the back seat though.....

They do make a cute couple!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Tuff didn't look like he minded really..... Just don't let your wife find out that she has competition.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Come on Tuff, you know you're liking the attention


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Tuff is just playing hard to get! 

Little Miss Smitten likes to play bitey face like my son's pup does. Ike tires of it quickly too.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh come now Tuff, you know you like it!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

And Tuff thought her bark would be worse than her bite.......:slap:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Kiss the girl Tuff...she won't bite


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

janine said:


> Kiss the girl Tuff...she won't bite


Easy for you to say!!! Cute pic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute-I think Tuff dog is just playing hard to get or he doesn't want her to think he's easy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She has very good taste in boyfriends.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Lolll! I love the look on his face!  Cute pictures!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, the look on his face is priceless! He knows he is one handsome devil!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is too funny! She may just be coming on a bit strong for Tuff. At least she has good taste in boys.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Alan, is this the same neighbor dog that Tuff was "having his way with" last week? No wonder she is smitten! Hahahaaaaaa...go Tuff...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Tuff is a HUNK and the Neighbor girl is a Fox!!
Tuff, you know you love it!!!
Al: I think they might need a chaperone!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping this up because Tuff and his girlfriend are SO CUTE!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Karen...I wonder what she is whispering to him here:uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

Alan

She might be saying," Tuff, I love your eyes."


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Come of Tuff! Kiss her already! Show her how it's done!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I've heard of sucking face but that looks like biting face!! Tuff you don't have to put up with abuse!! there are some gorgeous sweet golden girls out there!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Tuff!!
Methinks you might be in trouble!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tuff looks so tolerant. Little Missy sure thinks he is finger licking good.
I agree.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, such cute pictures!! I love Tuff's resigned face to all the attention! Very sweet pics!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Tuff looks very patient and stoic ("if I just ignore her, I know she'll stop")


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

At least he hopes so!



lgnutah said:


> Tuff looks very patient and stoic ("if I just ignore her, I know she'll stop")


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...great photos. I know Tuff loves it deep dpwn....


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

He's a ladies man  gotta watch him to make sure the girls keep their paws off


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Bumping up for Tuff!


----------

